# 94010 vs 94375



## amym (May 8, 2013)

We just started performing PFT's in our office and I need to know the difference between CPT 94010 and 94375? Please help.  What should I look for on the report to distinguish between the two?  She is reporting FVC, FEV1, FEV1/FVC, FEF25-75%, PEF, FET. -Thanks


----------



## southbaymed (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, I need the information, too.  Provider is asking if use 94375 instead of 94010
tks


----------

